# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Brain fog / Hersenmist

## Liakim

Hallo

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum, maar ik wil toch graag mijn probleem delen.
Ik verwacht hier geen klinische hulp, maar misschien kan ik mensen aanspreken die dezelfde problemen hebben/hadden.

Ik ben een gezonde jonge man van 27 jaar. Ik hef 3x per week gewichten en ik ga zoals velen 5 dagen op 7 gaan werken.
Verder drink ik vrijdag graag een paar pinten, maar daar blijft het bij. Qua voeding eet ik dagelijks verse groeten en fruit. En mijn avondmalen variëren van vlees naar vis.

Al twee jaar sukkel ik met het probleem dat ik mij niet kan concentreren, ik moet echt veel moeite doen om zaken waar ik vroeger veel rapper overging. Ook vergeet ik veel zaken, en kom ik soms niet op mijn woorden. Alsof ik continue aan het dromen ben of dronken rondloop. Als ingenieur is het dus heel moeilijk om mijn werkdag door te komen. Ik ben teneinde raad, ik heb al een aantal zaken tevergeefs geprobeerd:
 Uitgebreide bloedonderzoeken naar allergiën en de gewoonlijke testen; Mijn voeding aangepast dat geen gluten bevat, dus niets van graan, pasta, rijst, brood,... ; Alcoholstop van 1 maand, ook al dronk ik niet veel, heb ik het toch geprobeerd; Niet ejaculeren voor meer dan twee weken, dit haalde ook niets uit; Een maand geen enkel gewicht gehoffen of andere sport beoefend; Meer zout toevoegen aan mijn dieet, hoewel ik dit niet zoveel heb geprobeerd, toch haalt het niets uit; In plaats van om 22u30 te gaan slapen, om 21u30 gaan slapen, dus dat is iets meer dan 8u slaap voor mij; Meditatie 's avonds; ... ; Aanstaande dinsdag ga ik een B12 supplement proberen, hoewel dit ok was bij de bloedtest; Misschien volgend jaar toch een MRI-scan laten uitvoeren, maar de dokter zei dat er daar niets te zoeken valt;

De dokter beweert dat ik last heb van een depressie en door werkstress. Echter voel ik mijn eigen lichaam, ik ben helemaal niet ongelukkig. Ja het gevoel in mijn hoofd is wel deprimerend, maar ik laat mij erdoor niet hangen. Ik wil gewoon weten wat er schort zodat ik er iets aan kan doen.

Is er iemand met dezelfde ervaring of iemand die een idee heeft wat ik nog kan doen?

Alvast bedankt voor de moeite
Groeten

Liakim

----------


## Liakim

'k Vermoed dat er weinigen ervaringen hebben.
Ik probeer volgende week een _liver flush_ volgens het boek van Andreas Moritz.
Blijkbaar heeft de gezondheid van de lever veel effect op uw mentale gezondheid.

Hoop op succes!

----------


## Liakim

De MRI scan is ingepland eind maart, toch ga ik verder op zoek.
Ik ben gestuit op candida, heeft hier iemand ervaring mee?

----------


## Flogiston

Als je op een candida-forum gaat vragen of je klachten door candida worden veroorzaakt, zal het antwoord zijn: jazeker!

Dat komt niet doordat je klachten door candida worden veroorzaakt, maar doordat candida-forums volzitten met mensen die geloven dat candida alle klachten veroorzaakt die ze hebben. Het maakt niet uit welke klacht je hebt, candida is de oorzaak. Altijd!

Je krijgt daar dan ook een heleboel tips om candida te bestrijden.

Wat ze je nooit zullen vertellen is dat candida een commensaal is. Dat betekent dat candida met de mens samenleeft. 

Met andere woorden: iedereen heeft candida. Jij, ik, jouw buurvrouw, de buschauffeur - iedereen. Candida zit in je darmen, op je huid, in je neus, in je mond en keelholte, en op zo'n beetje al je slijmvliezen.

Je kunt candida dus nooit bestrijden. Zelfs als het je al zou lukken, word je opnieuw besmet zodra je je huis uit komt.

Flogiston

----------


## Liakim

Ik heb er intussen al heel wat over gelezen en inderdaad op een candida forum zal ik inderdaad het antwoord krijgen dat dat de oorzaak is.
Begrijp mij dat ik met veel brain fog zit en wanhopig word, daardoor sluit ik absoluut niets uit en wil ik alles onderzoeken.

Wat u zegt beaam ik ook: candida leeft met ons mee, maar een teveel aan candida, wat is daar uw mening over?

Zoals u weet wordt dat veroorzaakt door suikers en koolhydraten.
De laatste jaren (door het gewichtheffen) heb ik enorm veel witte pasta gegeten (soms 2x per dag) om veel koolhydraten binnen te hebben om energie te hebben om te heffen. Daarnaast dronk ik elk weekend me te pletter (alcohol wordt omgezet in suikers).

----------


## Flogiston

Een teveel aan candida is niet goed. Maar dat geldt niet alleen voor candida, dat geldt voor alle micro-organismen die we in en op ons meedragen.

Dat candida zou worden veroorzaakt door suikers is iets dat je veel leest op candida-angstsites. Dat zijn dus die sites waar je beter weg kunt blijven, omdat er dingen worden beweerd die gewoon totaal niet kloppen.

Neem bijvoorbeeld de relatie tussen suiker en candida. De eerste vraag is al: waarom zou alleen candida ineens gaan groeien als je veel suikers eet? Waarom zouden andere micro-organismen dat niet ook doen? Suiker is een voedingsstof waar veel (eigenlijk vrijwel alle) micro-organismen prima op kunnen groeien. Het is dus nogal vreemd om er zomaar van uit te gaan dat candida zich flink uitbreidt als je suiker eet, terwijl al die andere micro-organismen dat niet doen - daar klopt toch echt iets niet.

Een ander probleem met dit verhaal is dat candida, als je die sites tenminste mag geloven, vaak vooral in de dikke darm zit. Suiker is echter heel makkelijk op te nemen door het lichaam. Een deel van de suiker wordt zelfs al direct in de maag door het bloed opgenomen, de rest wordt in het eerste deel van de dunne darm opgenomen. Vanaf de helft van de dikke darm zit er dus geen suiker meer in de darminhoud. Tegen de tijd dat het voedsel in de dikke darm is aangekomen weet je zeker dat er echt helemaal geen suiker meer in zit - en toch zou op die plek ineens een heleboel candida gaan groeien van al die suiker? Hoe kan candida groeien op suiker die niet meer in het voedsel zit?

Je ziet, het verhaal van de angstzaaisites rammelt aan alle kanten. Maar dat vertellen ze er natuurlijk zelf nooit bij.

Nu is het natuurlijk niet goed om teveel suiker (of alcohol) te gebruiken - daar is het lichaam niet op gebouwd. Maar dat staat geheel los van de fabel dat je candida zou "voeden" door veel suiker te gebruiken.

----------


## lonveeten

Hallo,
Ik weet niet of je klachten inmiddels als over zijn, maar ik vermoed van niet. Ik herken mezelf helemaal je verhaal, alleen ben ik een vrouw van 37 en heb allerlei andere dingen geprobeerd om van mijn klachten af te komen.
Ik kreeg 4 jaar geleden moeite met concentreren. Het werd de afgelopen jaren steeds erger, niet uit mijn woorden komen, vergeetachtigheid, soms leek het wel alsof mijn hoofd helemaal leeg was en ik het niet eens voor elkaar kreeg om te begrijpen wat een ander zei of wat ik dacht....helemaal leeg. Ik heb me helemaal laten onderzoeken er kwam niets uit, behalve stress en depressie symptomen. Ik ging daar niet mee akkoord, ik voelde me prima, had wel een druk leven maar niets wat mij ongelukkig zou maken. Dus ik ging door en de klachten namen toe. Stijve spieren, slecht zien, slecht slapen, veel dromen, buikpijn.....Op Internet kwam ik ook steeds uit op candida en ME/fybromyalgie. 
En toen viel ik om. Ik zat in een vergadering op mijn werk en kreeg opeens niets meer binnen en kon ook niets meer uitbrengen. Ik raakte in paniek. Alles om me heen werd wazig, alsof ik stoned was, in een ballon zat. Niets voelde meer echt en ik dacht dat ik gek aan het worden was.
Vanaf die dag zit ik thuis, nu twee maanden geleden. Ik heb 2 weken in die ballon gezeten. Derealisarie heet dat in de psychiatrie. Een reactie van je hersenen wanneer je langdurig onder hevige stress staat. 
Door wat er is gebeurd volg ik nu therapie en begin steeds meer in te zien dat de artsen wel eens gelijk konden hebben. Ik ben een control freak, werk hard, eis veel van mezelf. Maar het allerbelangrijkste is dat ik niet goed ben in voelen. Ik doe alles op ratio en voel totaal niet aan waar bij mij de grenzen liggen. Ik ga het liefst nog even door als ik al moe ben. Met andere woorden; alles moet goed gaan ook al gaat dat ten koste van mij.
Nu leer ik om beter voor mezelf te zorgen, signalen van mijn lijf en hersenen niet langer te negeren. Resultaat; alles wat ik heb genegeerd in mijn leven komt eruit. En dat is zwaar. Maar tegelijkertijd ook heel mooi, ik voel me opgelucht, lichter en het is weer stukken helderder in mijn hoofd. Ik kan me steeds beter concentreren en dingen weer beter onthouden. Op momenten dat ik weer teveel doe ben ik het ook gelijk weer kwijt. Maar goed dat zie ik dan weer als signaal om te gaan zitten op de bank en even niets doen. 
Misschien ga ik te kort door de bocht, maar jouw verhaal klinkt alsof je regelrecht op een burn-out afgaat. Oorzaak hoeft hem niet te zitten in je werk, maar kan ook een gevolg zijn van hoe je als persoon bent, wat je eist van jezelf.
Mocht je jezelf herkennen in perfectionisme dan is dit misschien ook iets voor jou om over na te denken. Onderschat de signalen niet die je lichaam je geeft en onderschat ook niet hoe je jezelf voor de gek kunt houden door te blijven zeggen dat alles goed met je gaat.

----------


## Liakim

Hallo lonveeten
Bedankt om de tijd te nemen om je verhaal te doen.
Ik ben inderdaad perfectionistisch, maar zijn dat niet meerdere mensen?
Ja, ik heb inderdaad het gevoel dat ik alles nog onder controle heb en dat ik geen stress heb.
Ik sukkel al meer dan een jaar met mijn symptomen, en het laatste half jaar nog erger.

Merk op dat ik nooit mentale klaarheid heb, niet als ik opsta, niet als ik 30 min heb gemediteerd, niet als ik gelopen heb...
Ik blijf momenteel gezond eten met een koolhydraten arm dieet, maar niets betert en de frustraties beginnen op te lopen.
----

Verder heb ik een hoger IgE-gehalte en is de lymfocyt-waarde ook hoger dan de limiet.
Lijkt op een allergie, of een bacterie in mij?
Ik moet dit probleem dit jaar oplossen, ik wil anders niet zo verder meer.

----------

